# Comment installer les yahoo widget ?



## jchantraine (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'habitude d'installer des widget apple dans mon dashboard. Mais aujourd'hui j'ai télécharger un widget yahoo sur http://www.widgetgallery.com Je n'arrive pas à les installer dans mon dashboard pourtant il est bien mis qu'elle sont compatible apple...

Comment faire ?

 Merci.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

Lequel en particulier ?


----------



## jchantraine (28 Août 2006)

n'importe lesquels... J'ai le probleme avec tous...


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2006)

compatible apple oui mais avec konfabulator
http://widgets.yahoo.com/


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

c'est des Widgets Konfabulator


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

Salut les anciens , je m'y colle

jchantraine
c'est simple
les widgets yahoo ne sont pas les m&#234;mes que les widgets dashboard 
Ces 2 types de widgets sont cod&#233;s et  fonctionnent de mnieres differentes

en gros 
Widget apple  via ...dashboard
Widget yahoo sur Mac et PC mais faut l'outil dont parle chandler_jf


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Août 2006)

oui il ou elle va finir par le savoir car il ou elle a fait le m&#234;me post sur macbidouilles et je lui ai dit d'utiliser konfabulator


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> oui il ou elle va finir par le savoir car il ou elle a fait le même post sur macbidouilles et je lui ai dit d'utiliser konfabulator



Sauf que maintenant ca s'appelle Yahoo Widget Engine


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2006)

Et que la derniere version Mac en est yahoo widget engine 3.15x105UB
t&#233;l&#233;chargeable gratuitement en page d'acceuil


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que maintenant ca s'appelle Yahoo Widget Engine



Oui tu as raison d'être plus précis que moi :rose:  je commence à perdre la notion du temps


----------



## fredox34 (7 Janvier 2007)

est ce que quelqu'un à testé le widget de yahoo des Radio française il necesite le windows media player que j'ai installé par contre quand il ce lance il essaye la connexion au streaming et ensuite un jolie message d'erreur vient

"le format de sélection n'est pas  reconnu"

avez vous déja installé ce widget ?

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38164


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

fredox34 a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un &#224; test&#233; le widget de yahoo des Radio fran&#231;aise il necesite le windows media player que j'ai install&#233; par contre quand il ce lance il essaye la connexion au streaming et ensuite un jolie message d'erreur vient
> 
> "le format de s&#233;lection n'est pas  reconnu"
> 
> ...



pas test&#233; mais par contre en cherchant sur Macg , tu as la facon simple de mettre ces radios sur..itunes
 
( oui oui m&#234;me celles qui n'ont pas un plug pour itunes)

il y a m&#234;me un membre qui a h&#233;berg&#233; sur son site &#224; lui un fichier pr&#233;-emball&#233; avec certaines de celles ci
( j'ai pas son nom mais c'est pas dur &#224; retrouver)


----------



## fredox34 (7 Janvier 2007)

oh oh interessant merci


----------



## N°6 (7 Janvier 2007)

Sinon tu as m@radio, qui fonctionne sous Dashboard.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

certes mais vois tu les gens sous Mac qui n'utilisent pas les dashboard c'est en g&#233;neral parce qu'ils ne peuvent... pas . ( pas de Tiger)
et widget yahoo c'est PC et OSX   Panther etc


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2007)

y'a pas un soft qui permet de convertir, je croyais avoir croisé ca


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> y'a pas un soft qui permet de convertir, je croyais avoir croisé ca


etonnant car les techniques sont assez differentes
Dashboard widgets : HTML +CSS
yahoo Widgets:  XML+ JavaScript.


----------

